# Cube und Ghost Teststrecken um Waldsassen/Waldershof



## mattes123 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, 

Cube und Ghost sind mit ihren Neuentwicklungen ja auch in der nördlichen Oberpfalz unterwegs. Wisst ihr, welche Trails von den Testern bevorzugt gefahren werden? Wäre interessant zu wissen. Denn diese sollten ja für die jeweiligen Bikes perfekt zugeschnitten sein.

Gruß

Mattes


----------



## Felger (2. Mai 2011)

ist die strecke jetzt schon fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Du meinst wohl das angebliche Bikepark Projekt bei Weiden... Fehlanzeige. Ich hab keine neuen Infos dazu. Ich sprech hier von anderen Trails...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

Ich denke er meinte die Strecke bei Waldsassen oder das was bei Waldershof gebaut werden soll.
War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich die Überschrift laß

G.


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Mai 2011)

Waldershof steht noch nix oder?


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Nönö.... ich meinte einfache trails durch die Wälder. Ich hab neulich im Ghost Katalog gelesen, dass die ihre Bikes um Waldsassen herum testen. Daher der Rückschluss: Wo sind denn die Trails, auf denen die Räder getestet werden? Denn wenn Ghost über die oberpfälzer Trails huscht, müssen die ja auch was gscheids sein, um Auskunft über die Räder geben zu können.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (2. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte die Strecke bei Waldsassen oder das was bei Waldershof gebaut werden soll.
> War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich die Überschrift laß
> 
> G.



sers, würdest du denn was drüber wissen tun, oder "nur" wissen tun wollen?

kann mich noch an die bilder 2010 erinnern. da sah es nur teilweise so aus als würds für mich normalsterblichen fahrbar sein. 

so'n 4X in der gegend würd mir echt mal taugen...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

Ansich weiß ich nix
Waldsassen ist doch ein kleines Stück weg von mir und Waldershof wird wohl nur ein Dirtpark mit Pumptrack werden.
Wobei ich auf den Pumptrack schon gespannt sein werd...

G.


----------



## ur-anus (2. Mai 2011)

oh ein pumptrack in waldershof... wie schön! kommt der dann neben die neue cubehalle?


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Mai 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> oh ein pumptrack in waldershof... wie schön! kommt der dann neben die neue cubehalle?



Ne, beim Fußballplatz an der Wolfersreuther Straße irgendwo soller hin..


----------



## Felger (4. Mai 2011)

ich dacht du meinst das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (4. Mai 2011)

Ah, nee, das hab ich noch gar nicht gelesen!


----------



## Felger (12. Juni 2011)

wird das jetzt was?


----------



## littledevil (12. Juni 2011)

Bald kommt die Erde, dann gehts los


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2011)

...gespannt sei

G.


----------



## Eschenbiker (18. Juni 2011)

Wäre toll wenn sich auch eine "Flowtrail" Strecke mit einbinden ließe!


----------



## NickNasty (23. Juni 2011)

hi leute, ich komm auch aus der gegend.. ich wohn in arzberg also zwischen mak und waldsassen.. es gibt in Tschechien gleich neben der Grenze echt gute Strecken und auch viele Fahrer.. z.B. am 4.6. war dort auch n Rennen "XC Skalka".. http://www.chebstidrtici.wz.cz/uvod.htm dort könnt ihr unter "kde se jezdi" ne Map anschauen wo die Stellen sind und wenn ihr die roten quadrate anklickt kommen paar Bilder.. ist schon etwas älter und teilweise etwas anders.. sind zwar keine offiziellen Teststrecken von Cube oder Ghost aber liegen inner Nähe.. vielleicht interessierts ja ein von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (23. Juni 2011)

Kommt des dann neben diesen hundesportplatz, oder wie?


----------



## Eschenbiker (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir auch schon oft gedacht, dass es im Egerland spitzen Trails geben muss... hätte denn jemand mal lust, die etwas zu erkunden?


----------



## nyumba (29. Juni 2011)

So, mal auf der Suche gewesen nach den Trails in Cheb: Ein Downhill startet direkt oben vom Bismarckturm runter Richtung Stausee. Einstieg gut zu erkennen - links und rechts der Strecke sind Bäume als Begrenzung. Nettes Teil - teilweise für mich recht heftig zu fahren. Ein weiterer Trail geht entlang des Stausees. Technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem schön zu fahren. Einen weiteren Spot hab ich die Straße kommend vom Grenzübergang Waldsassen, links nach einen Kiosk in einen Wäldchen gefunden - ist allerdings nur ein Spot, mit ein paar Sprüngen. Die anderen Sachen müssen noch erkundet werden


----------



## Bikesucht82 (30. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Ein absolutes Muss für Biker rund um Waldsassen und Umgebung ist der Tillenberg bei Neualbenreuth.

Bei Hatzenreuth über die Grenze, weiter nach Maria Loretto und dann dem Grenzweg folgen. Dann gehts steil Bergauf bis zum ehemaligen Radargelände am Gipfel. Einmal rechts außen rum. Dann gehts krass über den "Sauweg"(sehr anspruchsvoll) wieder abwärts. Weiter über "Altmugl", "Alter Herrgott Kapelle", "Egerer Waldhäusl" und Wernersreuth wieder nach Waldsassen.

Dauer: ca. 3-4 Stunden. 
Am besten danach im Cafe Latte noch a Weizen trinken


----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Ich seh schon... werd jetzt bald mal nach Waldsassen fahren! Hätte jemand Bock, was aus zu machen?


----------

